# SE II afternoon bridge references



## bgh5469 (Jul 22, 2014)

[SIZE=9pt]Hey wanted to know what others have been using as a reference for the SE II afternoon bridge session. When I took the SE I, I found that beyond the AASHTO code this was my best reference. [/SIZE]

[SIZE=9pt]Simplified LRFD Bridge Design ( ISBN [/SIZE] [SIZE=9pt]978-1466566514) It had a lot of example problems on superstructure design based on AASHTO code. Besides working the problems in this book before the test for practice, I think I used this book for almost every afternoon problem.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=9pt]For the SE II with[/SIZE][SIZE=9pt] seismic, wind and substructure design being the main afternoon focus. What would you folks recommend I spend my limited reference budget on for the SE II Bridge?[/SIZE]


----------

